# Trimming machines



## notthecops (Feb 7, 2020)

So all I needed to top off my years of dealing with chronic pain, today I was told I have severe carpal tunnel in both hands.  So my hand trimming days are over ....

Does anyone here have enough experience with trimming machines to recommend something? Hopefully able to find something that doesn’t take too much off and still lets it show its beauty.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 7, 2020)

Hey there NTC!
I have some experience with bowl type trimmers. I have only 1 hand.
On one hand they do a good job, but on the other hand they damage the buds and rub a LOT of the trich's off that stick all over the machine.
I've been doing some research too and find that horizontal drum types also do a great job and don't damage the buds NEAR as much.  Cost is the biggest factor.
If you ask my opinion, I would avoid bowl type trimmers if at all possible.
Also, they Do make electric hand held trimmers/scissors.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 7, 2020)

thegloman said:


> I have some experience with bowl type trimmers. I have only 1 hand.
> On one hand they do a good job,


Hahaha....on one hand....youre Killin me gman. Im going to try this trim bag thing i think.


----------



## notthecops (Feb 7, 2020)

That bag looks interesting. Never seen something like that before. Seems like it might be a little rough though.


----------



## thegloman (Feb 7, 2020)

Well Ill be!
Thanks Lesso!  I never seen or heard of these trim bags before.
I may have to try that.   Can I spin it 1 handed?  Lmao!
Yes I can.  I have prosthetics.


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 8, 2020)

pillow case in a cloths dryer does the same


----------



## notthecops (Mar 7, 2020)

Thinking of buying this, anyone seen one in use before?

https://trimpro.com/product-selector/bud-leaf-trimmer/trimbox/

It’s the same as this, but without the $400 table attached.


----------



## notthecops (Mar 14, 2020)

notthecops said:


> Thinking of buying this, anyone seen one in use before?
> 
> https://trimpro.com/product-selector/bud-leaf-trimmer/trimbox/
> 
> It’s the same as this, but without the $400 table attached.




So I bought this one. Review to come in a few weeks!


----------



## Leo27 (Mar 15, 2020)

Careful, looks like it could chop off fingers.


----------



## Ada_Wong (Mar 25, 2020)

Wow, this bag..


----------



## KentuckyGold (May 9, 2020)

I’ll be interested to see how your results are! Where did you buy yours and how much was it?  Please keep us updated on how it worked!


notthecops said:


> Thinking of buying this, anyone seen one in use before?
> 
> https://trimpro.com/product-selector/bud-leaf-trimmer/trimbox/
> 
> It’s the same as this, but without the $400 table attached.


----------



## notthecops (May 19, 2020)

This worked great.  I wish I could figure out how to upload video, but I will put it on my IG for anyone to see. I’ll never hand trimming again. It was a bit messy for the first time, but I’ll be able to fix that. The trim was perfect to use for tincture also!


  @realOGgrower

here’s a pic of the set up


----------

